# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Pagamento F24 per srl priva di c/c

## fabrizio

Una società cliente (s.r.l.) ha chiuso senza comunicarcelo il proprio conto corrente in quanto ormai del tutto inattiva, il problema è che il 16 marzo c'è il pagamento della tassa di vidimazione...
Ormai il pagamento degli F24 avviene in forma telematica, la presentazione in modalità cartacea è prevista in alcuni casi limitati come chiusura p. iva o procedure concorsuali, non è previsto il caso dell'assenza di un c/c intestato alla società (in effetti è assurdo)!! 
Come si potrebbe procedere al pagamento? E' possibile addebitare il conto personale del legale rappresentante o ci sono altre soluzioni?
Grazie!

----------


## Speedy

> Una società cliente (s.r.l.) ha chiuso senza comunicarcelo il proprio conto corrente in quanto ormai del tutto inattiva, il problema è che il 16 marzo c'è il pagamento della tassa di vidimazione...
> Ormai il pagamento degli F24 avviene in forma telematica, la presentazione in modalità cartacea è prevista in alcuni casi limitati come chiusura p. iva o procedure concorsuali, non è previsto il caso dell'assenza di un c/c intestato alla società (in effetti è assurdo)!! 
> Come si potrebbe procedere al pagamento? E' possibile addebitare il conto personale del legale rappresentante o ci sono altre soluzioni?
> Grazie!

  Il problema è legato alla diversa intestazione tra la delega F24 e l'intestatario del c/c. Comunque, dietro preventivi accordi con la banca che si dovrebbe impegnare ad accettare l'addebito anche se disposto su conto con intestazione non coincidente, credo che il problema si risolva.
Altra soluzione è quella di utilizzare il c/c dell'intermediario.
Ciao

----------


## Lizzy

ho un problema simile, un srl ha appena aperto pi devo fare il pagamento del primo diritto camerale ma il c/c non lo apriranno entro il 30 giorni dall'iscrizione alla cciaa quindi non so come fare il pagamemnto del f24. Con l'applicazione entratel però non mi risulta sia possibile pagare sul c/c intestato a un soggetto diverso dall'intestatario dell'f24, nemmeno se è quello dell'intermediario. ho provato a leggere le istruzioni dell'applicazione e il sito dell'ADE ma non sono riuscita a trarne chiarimenti. Mi sapete dire come devo fare per pagare l'F24 del mio cliente sul mio c/c?
grazie

----------


## Speedy

> ho un problema simile, un srl ha appena aperto pi devo fare il pagamento del primo diritto camerale ma il c/c non lo apriranno entro il 30 giorni dall'iscrizione alla cciaa quindi non so come fare il pagamemnto del f24. Con l'applicazione entratel però non mi risulta sia possibile pagare sul c/c intestato a un soggetto diverso dall'intestatario dell'f24, nemmeno se è quello dell'intermediario. ho provato a leggere le istruzioni dell'applicazione e il sito dell'ADE ma non sono riuscita a trarne chiarimenti. Mi sapete dire come devo fare per pagare l'F24 del mio cliente sul mio c/c?
> grazie

  In sede di prima iscrizione, i diritti cciaa possono essere versati direttamente allo sportello camerale oppure mediante bollettino postale. Lo stesso vale per la tassa di concessione governativa per la bollatura dei registri (c/c postale 8003).
Ciao

----------


## Lizzy

grazie Speedy! non sapevo che anche il primo diritto cciaa si potesse pagare con ccp. Ma il conto che mi hai indicato 8003 è per il solo diritto camerale oppure anche per la tassa di vidimazione? te lo chiedo in quanto nel sito della cciaa di bg c'è scritto che per le srl di nuova costituzione  la tassa vidimazione va versata sul conto 6007 intestato all'ade di pescara.
ciao

----------


## Speedy

> grazie Speedy! non sapevo che anche il primo diritto cciaa si potesse pagare con ccp. Ma il conto che mi hai indicato 8003 è per il solo diritto camerale oppure anche per la tassa di vidimazione? te lo chiedo in quanto nel sito della cciaa di bg c'è scritto che per le srl di nuova costituzione  la tassa vidimazione va versata sul conto 6007 intestato all'ade di pescara.
> ciao

  La mia risposta era troppo sintetica e parzialmente imprecisa. Quindi:
= per il primo versamento della tassa di concessione governativa relativa alla bollatura dei registri si può usare il c/c postale 6007
= per il primo versamento della tassa di concessione governativa per licenze ed altri atti da depositare alla cciaa si può usare il c/c postale 8003 (ad esempio nomina del responsabile tecnico, ecc.)
= per il primo versamento dei diritti camerali devi chiedere il numero del c/c alla cciaa di competenza, facendo presente che il c/c bancario non è stato ancora aperto per problemi burocratici
= per i diritti camerali tieni presente che il versamento può essere effettuato fino al 16 giugno 2007 con la maggiorazione dello 0,40% mensile
Scusami per le precedenti imprecisioni.
Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> La mia risposta era troppo sintetica e parzialmente imprecisa. Quindi:
> = per il primo versamento della tassa di concessione governativa relativa alla bollatura dei registri si pu&#242; usare il c/c postale 6007
> = per il primo versamento della tassa di concessione governativa per licenze ed altri atti da depositare alla cciaa si pu&#242; usare il c/c postale 8003 (ad esempio nomina del responsabile tecnico, ecc.)
> = per il primo versamento dei diritti camerali devi chiedere il numero del c/c alla cciaa di competenza, facendo presente che il c/c bancario non &#232; stato ancora aperto per problemi burocratici
> = per i diritti camerali tieni presente che il versamento pu&#242; essere effettuato fino al 16 giugno 2007 con la maggiorazione dello 0,40% mensile
> Scusami per le precedenti imprecisioni.
> Ciao

  Per Lizzy 
Ho dovuto fare una ricerca sul sito cciaa milano - registro imprese - e, curiosando sulla pagina diritti, ho trovato scritto che le nuove imprese che non dispongono ancora del conto corrente bancario possono versare quanto dovuto con la distinta F24 cartacea.
Ciao

----------

